# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Մանկասպանություն թե՞ ....

## Gagikgr

Բարև հարգելի ակումբակիցներ
Կարող եք ասել թե ինչ անուն կարելի է տալ, եթե մարդ ընդհատում է երկու ամսեկան հղիությունը, միթե դա մանկասպանւթյուն չէ՞:
Ես ինքս գնացել եմ նման քայլի և ընդհատել եմ հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ, որի համար հիմա չարաչար զղջում եմ: Համարում եմ որ կատարել եմ ոճիր:
ԵՎ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լսելու Ձեր քննադատություններն ու դիտողությունները:

Գագիկ Գրիգորյան

----------


## Սլիմ

> Բարև հարգելի ակումբակիցներ
> Կարող եք ասել թե ինչ անուն կարելի է տալ, եթե մարդ ընդհատում է երկու ամսեկան հղիությունը, միթե դա մանկասպանւթյուն չէ՞:
> Ես ինքս գնացել եմ նման քայլի և ընդհատել եմ հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ, որի համար հիմա չարաչար զղջում եմ: Համարում եմ որ կատարել եմ ոճիր:
> ԵՎ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լսելու Ձեր քննադատություններն ու դիտողությունները:
> 
> Գագիկ Գրիգորյան


Համարում եմ աբորտը սպանություն ու չեմ ընդունում, ինչ ժամկետում էլ ունենա հղիությունը: Gagikgr քո մեղքի մասն էլ կա, բայց իմ կարծիքով մայրն է ավելի շատ պատասխանատու կատարվածի համար: Կենդանիների մոտ անգամ մայրը պաշտպանում է իր ձագին, իսկ մարդու կամքին հակառակ հնարավոր չի ստիպել , որ նա գնա ինչ որ քայլերի, նշանակումա էտ իրա համար էտքան էլ կարևոր ու պրինցիպյալ հարց չի եղել: Ինքը կարող էր հրաժարվել բոլոր այն մարդկանցից ովքեր դեմ էին նրա հղիությանը ու ունենար իրա բալիկին: Իրա բալիկի միակ պաշտպանը էտ կինը պիտի լիներ :

----------

Morg (08.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Բարև հարգելի ակումբակիցներ
> Կարող եք ասել թե ինչ անուն կարելի է տալ, եթե մարդ ընդհատում է երկու ամսեկան հղիությունը, միթե դա մանկասպանւթյուն չէ՞:
> Ես ինքս գնացել եմ նման քայլի և ընդհատել եմ հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ, որի համար հիմա չարաչար զղջում եմ: Համարում եմ որ կատարել եմ ոճիր:
> ԵՎ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լսելու Ձեր քննադատություններն ու դիտողությունները:
> 
> Գագիկ Գրիգորյան


Եկել եք էստեղ մեղքերի թողություն պնդրելու՞: Գնացեք քահանայի մոտ, ոչ թե Սեր, Զգացմունքներ, Ռոմանտիկայում թեմա բացեք:

Համապատասխան մոդերատորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում օֆտոպելու համար, ուղղակի ինչ տեսակի թեմա ասես չի բացվում ու ակումբը դարձնում համընդհանուր զրուցարանի "կույտ":

----------

Chilly (26.05.2009), Լեո (26.05.2009), Վիշապ (26.05.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Եկել եք էստեղ մեղքերի թողություն պնդրելու՞: Գնացեք քահանայի մոտ, ոչ թե Սեր, Զգացմունքներ, Ռոմանտիկայում թեմա բացեք:
> 
> Համապատասխան մոդերատորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում օֆտոպելու համար, ուղղակի ինչ տեսակի թեմա ասես չի բացվում ու ակումբը դարձնում համընդհանուր զրուցարանի "կույտ":


Դայ ջան, ակումբի ֆունկցիաներից մեկն էլ երևի թե հենց դա է։ Շատ–շատերն են բացում նման թեմաներ և ակտիվ քննարկում ենք հետո։ Պարզապես էդպիսի թեմա արդեն կա, և մոդերատորին կխնդրեի տեղափոխել թեման, միացնել համապատասխան թեմային։ Կարծեմ՝ « հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում»։  :Wink:

----------

comet (26.05.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t...B8%D6%82%D5%B4

----------

Ariadna (26.05.2009)

----------


## Gagikgr

[QUOTE=Dayana;1697622]Եկել եք էստեղ մեղքերի թողություն պնդրելու՞: Գնացեք քահանայի մոտ, ոչ թե Սեր, Զգացմունքներ, Ռոմանտիկայում թեմա բացեք:

Թեման առնչվում է հենց սիրո և զգացմունքների հետ
Ես կարծում եմ որ ֆորումի իմաստը հենց նրանում է որ քննարկեն ու քննադատեն, ու կարծում եմ դա կօգնի որ հետագայում մյուսները չանեն նման սխալներ, եթե մի մանկան կյանք էլ փրկվի, ապա իմ այս բացած թեման կկատարի իր դերը ու մի մանուկ իր ղինդ ւ ծիծաղով կլցնի աշխարհը, թող իմ սխալը չկրկնեն մյուսները

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ ջան, ակումբի ֆունկցիաներից մեկն էլ երևի թե հենց դա է։ Շատ–շատերն են բացում նման թեմաներ և ակտիվ քննարկում ենք հետո։ Պարզապես էդպիսի թեմա արդեն կա, և մոդերատորին կխնդրեի տեղափոխել թեման, միացնել համապատասխան թեմային։ Կարծեմ՝ « հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում»։


Ան, թեմայի վերնագիրը արի անալիզի ենթարկենք  :Wink: 
Մանկասպանություն թե՞ .... թե ի՞նչ: Հղիության արհեստաան ընդհատում թեմա ունենք, կարող էր սխալմամբ նորից բացել, բայց թեմայի վերնագիրն ու էս մարդու ինչ-որ մեկի երեխային սպանելը ոչ մի կապ չունեն էդ թեմայի հետ: Եթե ուզում եք քննարկել, ապա ես կասեմ՝ մարդասպանություն, թող մոդերատորները տեղափոխեն համապատասխան բաժին: Ունե՞նք մարդասպանության բաժին: Եթե չունենք, գուցե կրո՞ն: Ու եկանք նույն կետին:

Եթե քննարկում էիք սպասում, սա էլ իմ տեսակետն է:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան, թեմայի վերնագիրը արի անալիզի ենթարկենք 
> Մանկասպանություն թե՞ .... թե ի՞նչ: Հղիության արհեստաան ընդհատում թեմա ունենք, կարող էր սխալմամբ նորից բացել, բայց թեմայի վերնագիրն ու էս մարդու ինչ-որ մեկի երեխային սպանելը ոչ մի կապ չունեն էդ թեմայի հետ: Եթե ուզում եք քննարկել, ապա ես կասեմ՝ մարդասպանություն, թող մոդերատորները տեղափոխեն համապատասխան բաժին: Ունե՞նք մարդասպանության բաժին: Եթե չունենք, գուցե կրո՞ն: Ու եկանք նույն կետին:
> 
> Եթե քննարկում էիք սպասում, սա էլ իմ տեսակետն է:


Արմիիին, լավ դե, պետք չի էդքան խորանալ ու բառերից կառչել, մարդ ա, որը դրդել ա էդ քայլին իր ընկերուհուն կամ կնոջը, կամ չի դրդել, միասին են եկել էդ որոշմանը, չգիտեմ, ու հիմա խղճի խայթ ա զգում։  Կապ չունի թե ոնց ա վերնագրել թեման։ Ընդամենը պետք ա ասել, որ նման թեմա կա, ինչն արդեն արեցինք, էնտեղ էլ թող անի իր մեղքերի թողությունը։

----------

Kita (26.05.2009), Արշակ (26.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ինքս գնացել եմ նման քայլի և ընդհատել եմ հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ, որի համար հիմա չարաչար զղջում եմ:





> Արմիիին, լավ դե, պետք չի էդքան խորանալ ու բառերից կառչել, մարդ ա, որը դրդել ա էդ քայլին իր ընկերուհուն կամ կնոջը, կամ չի դրդել, միասին են եկել էդ որոշմանը, չգիտեմ, ու հիմա խղճի խայթ ա զգում։  Կապ չունի թե ոնց ա վերնագրել թեման։ Ընդամենը պետք ա ասել, որ նման թեմա կա, ինչն արդեն արեցինք, էնտեղ էլ թող անի իր մեղքերի թողությունը։


Ան, մարդը ասում էր, որ ընդհատել է հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ: Ես էլ քննարկում եմ: Իմ բարոյական իրավունքն է խորանալ: Ես էլ եմ ակումբցի ու եթե դրված է քննարկման, ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը: Մենք պիտի իրա մեղքերին թողություն տա՞նք  :Think:  
Չես զգում, որ կամ երկրորդ նիկ ա, կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ա ուզում ակումբից: Ես էլ քննարկում եմ, ոնց ճիշտ եմ համարում: Ես չեմ մեղադրում, ես ոչ դատավոր եմ, ոչ էլ Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետը, բայց չեմ կարող ճակատը պաչել :

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական։ Այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումը պատճենվել է «Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում» թեմա։ 
Նոր թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվեք, որ նման թեմա դեռևս չկա։ Ձեզ հետաքրքրող թեման կարող եք փնտրել՝ օգտվելով Ակումբի որոնման համակարգից։ Այս թեման փակվում է։*

----------

Ariadna (26.05.2009), Kita (26.05.2009), murmushka (26.05.2009), Ribelle (01.06.2009)

----------

